# Long Island Cook Off - August 16 2008 Teams Needed!



## cavallaro (Jul 2, 2008)

Teams Needed for this fundrasier event in Central Islip NY.

BBQ Cook Off, Street Festival , Car Show, Bike Show, Craft Fair, Live Music.

Come on out and make and meet friends...

Judges also needed.

Get applications at www.libbqs.com events page.

(LIBBQS) Long Island BBQ Society has been created to help promote real BBQ on Long Island. We hope you all will Support Us...

All The Best,

Tom Cavallaro


----------

